# Any Schutzhund club recommended pls? (Houston, TX)



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Hi there- I'm looking for a club in Houston area. Any information? Thanks a lot!
Liz


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

check it out: http://germanshepherddog.com/clubs/south_central.htm

http://www.dvgamerica.com

Good Luck!


----------



## Liz S (May 14, 2009)

Thank you very much!



> Originally Posted By: Sarah'sSitacheck it out: http://germanshepherddog.com/clubs/south_central.htm
> 
> http://www.dvgamerica.com
> 
> Good Luck!


----------

